# HSS1332 auger gearbox oil



## Blepski (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello all , I am getting my 1332 ready for the season and found the auger gearbox oil level a little low . 

No information in the owners manual other than to check it annually... 

Does anyone know what the proper gear oil for the auger gearbox is ? 

I’m fussy about using only factory fluids so does anyone know if that’s available ? 

While topping it up I’m guessing it’s simply filled while sitting level until it flows from the fill hole ? 


I’m sure this has been asked before but I am unable to find any info on a quick search . 

Thank you!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Blepski said:


> ...Does anyone know what the proper gear oil for the auger gearbox is ?


According to the shop manual: SAE 75W-90 GL-5 gear oil.

No part number listed. Assuming commercially available SAE will suffice.



Blepski said:


> ...While topping it up I’m guessing it’s simply filled while sitting level until it flows from the fill hole ?


That's the usual way.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes, previous poster correct on oil viscosity. make sure the machine is level and then fill to bottom of drain hole. 

good catch, btw. i had a guy come over to my garage that had NO oil in auger gearbox. it still worked but unsure of inner damage. since it was an old hs828 we just filled it up and he was good to go. for how long is anyone's guess, haha.


----------

